# Third eyelids



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think the dog needs to be seen for that. It's pretty normal


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I see that all the time. I don't think you need a special visit. If something is changing I always think it is good to bring up at your next regularly scheduled visit but I believe she will just reassure you that it is perfectly normal.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Well I wouldn't say it's normal, but if your next vet visit isn't too far off I'd wait. The gland can dry when exposed to the air for too long, and infection is sometimes an issue. Abbey had it affect one eye, we had both surgically tacked, but she was only 8 months old at the time. Just some tear eye drops will help, that's what the vet told us, many dogs live with the gland out all their lives without problem.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks to all. The third eyelids aren't exposed all the time, and not even in every photo. I will remember to ask about it at his next vet visit.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Abbey's was very visible and out all the time, so it was really necessary to stitch it in as soon as possible. You may remember that it had to be redone as the stitch broke. Abbeys was WAY more visible than Sailors is.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Caddy said:


> Abbey's was very visible and out all the time, so it was really necessary to stitch it in as soon as possible. You may remember that it had to be redone as the stitch broke. Abbeys was WAY more visible than Sailors is.


I haven't heard of stitching in a third eyelid - you can see the third eyelid in most dogs most of the time, and they are more visible when their eyes are dry or irritated for any reason. Are you sure she didn't have a cherry eye, which is a prolapse of the third eyelid?? That's totally different from Sailor.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes it was a prolapse gland, or known as cherry eye which is when the third eyelid is showing to varying degrees. Stitching it in place is a common proceedure to correct a prolapse gland and can be done by a vet or ophthalmologist. I don't find that the third eyelid is visible in most dogs, but any degree of it is a prolapsed gland/cherry eye which will often slip back into place by itself.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I would say (if I'm seeing things correctly) that the left eye (right side in the pic) does look abnormal and covering a fair amount of the eye. I can't say with certainty that I've seen it much in the dogs I groom but I would think that I would take notice, so I don't think it's common for it to be that pronounced. I can't tell you if it's something that should or not be seen asap, but you could try phoning your vet and asking (email pic if they are willing to look at it).


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I found this...........................Hope there is nothing wrong with our handsome Sailor!


----------

